# I'm confused?



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

I just completed a century on my LOOK 565. The ride had 2400 attending and I didn't see a single LOOK bike (other than mine). For that matter, I know of only one LOOK frame locally in Birmingham, AL and there is a LOOK dealer in town...
I have to admit, when looking for a new ride, LOOK's didn't really catch my eye or interest me. It wasn't until I found a deal that I couldn't pass up did I buy my 565. 
The ride quality is so spot on...why are they sooo scarce? 
IMO, I should see more LOOKs than TREKs. Don't get me wrong, I like the "exclusiveness" of owning one, I just don't understand what's taking everyone so long to find out why these bikes are so great.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

*a few things*

I would say it is a few things.
1) Marketing. Trek has a ton of money poured into their marketing (plus the Lance Factor)
It is the same reason why people think Captain Morgans is a good Rum and Absolut is a good Vodka. If mega-corporation spends enough money, people will believe anything (SUV craze.....)

2) Until the 595. they were not all that "flashy". As you said in your post, it really did not catch your eye at first.

3) Cost? Wasn't a consideration for me, but perhaps for some.....

I love my 555 and my KG 361 before that. I might try a Colnago C-50 or Pinarello Paris some day, but otherwise I will probably keep buying Look products.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Problem with Look is that its neither here (big distribution ala Trek, Spec, Giant) nor there (Italian & thoroughbred history ala Colnago, Pinarello, De Rosa). Given those 2 huge disadvantages they have done extremely well no doubt aided by their market success with their pedals.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Problem with Look is that its neither here (big distribution ala Trek, Spec, Giant) nor there (Italian & thoroughbred history ala Colnago, Pinarello, De Rosa). Given those 2 huge disadvantages they have done extremely well no doubt aided by their market success with their pedals.


Look has a very thoroughbred history.

The reason that a lot more Looks aren't seen around here--here being the USofByGodA--is:
They haven't made the marketing push in this country that other frame makers have.
Their a bit conservative in their marketing. That don't spout the marketing BS that, say, a company like Cervelo does....or Trek.
They're known better for their pedals and ski bindings, so maybe people are slow to associate them with top tier frames.
Believe it or not, there are more than a few 'mericans who harbor giant grudges against the French. Of course, everything these 'mericans learned about the French, they learned from Dubya--a man that can't even say "nuclear--or even worse sources.
They don't play the *cachet* card like Colnago, Pinarello, and others.

If you consider the top French frame makers--I'd consider these to be Look, Time, Cyfac--they all seem to take the same rather conservative approach to selling their frames. 'mericans seem to like things that are sold with words that end in "est", "er", and so on. For proof, check out a Cervelo ad. Then look at a Look 595 ad (the one with the big cat and the Look product in the window.): no where in the ad is there the hyperbole that other companies spew.

Maybe Chas can chime in on this with an insider's view. Chas?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Look has a very thoroughbred history.


Perhaps we have differing perceptions of the meaning of "history" - Colnago and DeRosa have been around the podium for several decades while looks prominence as a frame maker only came to the fore in the last decade by Laurent Jalabert and that's when I first heard of them as a frame maker. Unfortunately Look do not have a "history page" on their web site which is another tell tale sign!


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

When you think about it, most of the bikes today are pretty good / great. And I have had a few over the years------BUT I cannot imagine a bike riding any better than my Look 595 origin. I love it. I love the fact that you dont see a lot of them on the road.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

toonraid said:


> Perhaps we have differing perceptions of the meaning of "history" - Colnago and DeRosa have been around the podium for several decades while looks prominence as a frame maker only came to the fore in the last decade by Laurent Jalabert and that's when I first heard of them as a frame maker. Unfortunately Look do not have a "history page" on their web site which is another tell tale sign!


Don't forget that there was some LeMond guy who used Look frames and won a time or two on 'em back in the 80's.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I didn't forget that rebadged TVT. Where were you guys when I posted my Nuovo Classic thread in Look forum? (yes I am a huge fan of carbon lugged look frames).


----------

